# Need urgent help in choosing Point and Shoot digital camera under Rs 7500



## garima (Jun 30, 2011)

I want to buy a digital camera under Rs 7500 with at least 4X optical zoom.The features I need are good picture clarity/less noise, image stabilization,macro( not that imp though) , plus good video recording( for eg. farewell party videos etc).

Help me out…I`m confused b/w 3 brands: Canon,Nikon Coolpix and Sony cybershot. Which model and brand will fit into my requirements? Please suggest if any other brands are good in this range. I had battery issues with my prev Canon powershot A430 so efficient battery life is another important requirement.

Please reply soon...need to buy asap...thanks!


----------



## Harshit Srivastava (Jun 30, 2011)

U can go for Sony Dsc series .. 

Sony DSC-S2100/B Digital Camera Price in  India Rs 6,990

Sony DSC-S2000/B Digital Camera Price in India Rs 6,490

Sony Cyber-Shot DSC-S1900 Camera Price in India Rs 6,490


prices are as per priceupdates.net


----------



## Stuge (Jun 30, 2011)

battery issues ? how many shots you want to click per charge ?

I don't think any pns will allow more than 200-250 shots per charge .


*www.canon.co.in/p/EN/112-Digital-Cameras/191-IXUS/1427-Digital-IXUS-105/


----------



## garima (Jul 4, 2011)

How is  Sony Cybershot DSC-W510 ? It looks good too.


----------



## jakehitman (Jul 4, 2011)

Nikon s3100 is a good budget camera.


----------



## warrior047 (Nov 2, 2011)

if i may...check our panasonic lumix fh2 or fh1.


----------



## aroraanant (Nov 3, 2011)

Harshit Srivastava said:


> U can go for Sony Dsc series ..
> 
> Sony DSC-S2100/B Digital Camera Price in  India Rs 6,990
> 
> ...



@Harshit-I think u need to update yourself buddy.The cameras you have listed here are outdated and they sucks in terms of specs,their image quality is so damm poor that they can't be recommended to anyone...There are much better cameras in the market that one can look out for.



garima said:


> I want to buy a digital camera under Rs 7500 with at least 4X optical zoom.The features I need are good picture clarity/less noise, image stabilization,macro( not that imp though) , plus good video recording( for eg. farewell party videos etc).
> 
> Help me out…I`m confused b/w 3 brands: Canon,Nikon Coolpix and Sony cybershot. Which model and brand will fit into my requirements? Please suggest if any other brands are good in this range. I had battery issues with my prev Canon powershot A430 so efficient battery life is another important requirement.
> 
> Please reply soon...need to buy asap...thanks!



you can look out for nikon S3100 or canon A3200, canon one is lil better than nikon.....these two cameras are the best suited in your budget


----------

